# I do nowt at minuite



## Carlton Costello (Jun 26, 2017)

I do nowt at minuite on meds i should start though


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 26, 2017)

Carlton Costello said:


> I do nowt at minuite on meds i should start though


I don't do much apart from walking...even that has come to a virtual halt...start when you're ready Carlton...getting back to being more active...hard going...but...does get easier once you get motivated.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 26, 2017)

A suggestion for you Carlton, instead of starting another thread this afternoon, go out for a walk - aim for, say, 30 minutes, fast enough that you get warmer and a bit out of breath, but still able to hold a conversation.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 26, 2017)

I do nowt neither apart from a bit of gardening. We must both start Carlton!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 26, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I do nowt neither apart from a bit of gardening. We must both start Carlton!


Gardening is classed as good exercise.


----------



## Carlton Costello (Jun 26, 2017)

Gardening is brill exercise


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 26, 2017)

Walking is the easy one because nearly everyone has usable legs.  If you're not used to walking then just incorporate things into your daily routine such as parking further away from the shops, use the stairs instead of the lift, get off the bus a few stops in advance of where you're going.  Once you start doing this and build it up a bit you can then increase the distances you walk and maybe set aside time at the weekend for a longer specific walk or consider something like a 5km parkrun.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 27, 2017)

Walking is all I do exercise wise. Started off just doing small distances and went from there. I am now a regular marathon distance walker and take part in several walking events each year


----------



## Carlton Costello (Jun 27, 2017)

Fantastic


----------



## Lindarose (Jun 27, 2017)

I agree with walking being the easiest to incorporate into a daily routine. Because of various joint /bone problems I'm limited but walk 2 dogs and also spend most of my working shifts walking. Start slowly of course but you should be able to fit some walking in.


----------



## Wes Donze (Jun 27, 2017)

i have nordic walking poles and find they help quite a bit - there is less weight on the limbs and get you using your arms as well


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 27, 2017)

I have found exercise to be incredibly useful. I built up gradually after being diagnosed four and a bit years ago and have managed to dispense with medication as a result. I can also allow myself a slightly less restricted diet than I had to start with, I try not to have too much refined sugar but that is about it. As well as reducing the problems connected with diabetes I also feel really good and have a seriously improved figure.


----------



## Carlton Costello (Jun 27, 2017)

Fantastic i dont eat half as much now could do with upping my exercise now though


----------

